# Nike Zoom Force 1s



## ClevelandSB (Dec 4, 2010)

I just picked up these in a size 13 for $150 on ebay with free shipping


----------



## crsv619 (Feb 19, 2010)

yeah my friend called me just yesterday saying she found em at a ross in long beach, ca. i told her she better cop 'em. what a steal at 85 bucks.

http://twitpic.com/3fs958


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

They retail for $350...and they're still profitable at $85? Fuck NIKE


----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

Extremo said:


> They retail for $350...and they're still profitable at $85? Fuck NIKE




No they are not profitable at $85, but getting anything for them is better than nothing. The ones at Ross or discounted anywhere are either the 08/09 or 09/10. They aren't the current ones. It's basic business; existing stock you take what you can get and limit your losses vs. sending them all to the incinerator.

And the ZF1's retail for $250 for this season's


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

mallrat said:


> No they are not profitable at $85, but getting anything for them is better than nothing. The ones at Ross or discounted anywhere are either the 08/09 or 09/10. They aren't the current ones. It's basic business; existing stock you take what you can get and limit your losses vs. sending them all to the incinerator.
> 
> And the ZF1's retail for $250 for this season's


So you're talking the return of capital opposed to a return on capital? Even if it's a loss? Wouldn't just sitting on them at a price that would allow you to break even be more rational?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

You would bitch about the profit margins on a lot of things if you knew how high it was. 

Trust me, Nike is not doing anything that everyone isn't.


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

Extremo; said:


> Wouldn't just sitting on them at a price that would allow you to break even be more rational?


Nope, even if someone gets a great deal, by having the product bought equals advertising and even brand loyalty, which is worth more than the profit on one pair of boots.


----------

